# Help! Confused!



## chele4 (Aug 27, 2014)

3 weeks ago I had a blood test that showed my thyroglobulin antibodies to be elevated and the rest of my panel looked good. My PCP diagnosed me with Hashimoto's, but the endo he sent me to says that is not the case, bc it would be the peroxidase antibody that would be elevated and not the thyroglobulin. He said it is probably just Postpartum thyroiditis.

My liver enzymes were elevated too.

LABS:

TPO- 10

Thyroglobulin Antibody- 2.9

Panel:

TSH- 1.090

Thyroxine- 7.6

T3- 30%

Free Thyroxine- 2.3

AST-46

ALT- 94

I got results today that showed my TSH to be .628 and my liver enzymes are AST- 174 ALT-73

Dr. also says maybe I have fatty liver, but I got a sono a few weeks ago and my liver looked fine.

I have heard thyroid problems can cause elevated liver enzymes.. He really gave me no answers.....BTW I am 31 years old.

Help!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Please post the ranges for each of those labs--it's hard to tell much without them.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Thyroglobulin Antibody- 2.9


I would insist on a sonogram of the thyroid to rule out cancer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/hashimotos-thyroiditis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TPO Ab
Mild to moderately elevated levels of thyroid antibodies may be found in a variety of thyroid and autoimmune disorders, such as thyroid cancer, Type 1 diabetes, rheumatoid arthritis, pernicious anemia, and autoimmune collagen vascular diseases. Significantly increased concentrations most frequently indicate thyroid autoimmune diseases such as Hashimoto thyroiditis and Graves disease.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab
A negative test is normal. A negative test means no antibodies to thyroglobulin are found in your blood.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/e...cle/003557.htm
(The normal thyroid has Thyroglobulin in low titers but should not have Thyroglobulin Ab)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hashimoto's can only be diagnosed under a microscope. Also, Thyroglobulin Ab suggests that an ultra-sound would be most wise.

Providing info above.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## chele4 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thank you all for your help!


----------

